# Posts on Todays Open Carry,



## HighlandLofts (Jan 7, 2014)

Lets see how your "Open Carry" went today. I plan on doing more "Open Carry" this year and will post on this thread how it goes. Please do the same. 

I carried my stainless GP100 - 357 Mag in a nylon Uncle Mikes camo holster. I save my change and when I roll it up I turn it in for $2 dollar bills to save for gun money. I stopped down to the bank and traded a roll of quarters and two rolls of nichols for seven $2 dollar bills.
My next stop was up to a Pawn Shop up in Mt Vernon to pick up a Remington 512X - 22 bolt-action rifle. 
Went back home and met a frind that came over to shooting with me. 
Stopped by a 7-11 convienance store for $20 in gas.
Went shooting for a couple of hours at a gravel pit on Federal forest land, on the way back home stopped in at a Safeway Store for TP, gallon of milk, carrots & mushrooms. 
Then back home again. Didn't notice any second looks and no comments. 
Snohomish County, WA. Forty miles north of Seattle.


If you post your "Open Carry" adventure please post your location. Just courious on how it goes across the country.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

If you want to find a lot more about this topic, visit opencarry.org. They have forums for each state where you can read about people carrying openly. My state gets the most hits on this one. So yesterday I OC'd at...

o Barnes and Noble.
o BJ's Wholesale Warehouse.
o A major grocery store.
o A delicatessen eat-in lunch shop (great sandwiches).

Today, I'll be hitting my local bank and a gas station that fills propane tanks for a refill. In nearly 19 years of carrying on a regular basis, almost seven of those openly, I have only had one negative encounter. And that was from a man who claimed he was a retired LEO. Judging from his accent he was not a native Virginian but most likely someone from up in the northeast. Not one negative encounter with the police or any other "official". Virginia is very gun friendly and our traditions are pretty solidly entrenched.


----------

